# Our New Puppy (7 Weeks Old)



## VHDEL (Oct 21, 2012)

It's been a while since my last post.
She is a Rottweiler, we picked her up yesterday.
Thanks for looking.

Del


----------



## Menace (Oct 21, 2012)

She is so cute - thanks for sharing.

Btw, what camera lens combination did you use?

Cheers


----------



## VHDEL (Oct 21, 2012)

Thank you for your reply Menace

7D & 70-200L IS II

Cheers


----------



## ions (Oct 24, 2012)

What a cutie! Congrats!


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 24, 2012)

I just got a new pup as well. ;D


----------



## VHDEL (Oct 24, 2012)

ions said:


> What a cutie! Congrats!



Thank you for your comments ions

Cheers

Del


----------



## VHDEL (Oct 24, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I just got a new pup as well. ;D



Great shot RLPhoto....very cute & thanks for sharing.

Cheers

Del


----------



## rpt (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely. So tempting to get one. However, with two ten year olds, each wanting to be the alpha female and a one year old tom cat, the house is full if you know what I mean


----------



## tnargs (Oct 24, 2012)

I think she still misses her mum.


----------

